# Running a new wire



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> If I were to run a small gauge wire from the engine bay to the fuse panel inside the cab of the car, where would be the best place to run it through the firewall? I see a large rubber seal of some sort with a large wiring harness running through, but I'm not sure if I should go poking holes in that or not. Plus, I can't really seem to get access to the other side of it in the engine bay anyway, too much is in the way.
> 
> Any input?
> Thanks!



Auto or manual?

Mines an auto, so this is what I did - this is from a tutorial I haven't published yet - layout is too funky.






3. Remove the plate listed in this drawing as #14 using your 12mm socket. Reach up under the dash and remove the two nuts. Push the plate until it falls out into the engine bay. It will not go far and is easy to find.





In the engine bay, reach under the …_not sure what to call this area yet__... palm up with your left hand and grasp the part with your fingers._



5. I suggest you go back into the vehicle and reorient the “plug” with the hole before you drill it for the grommet(s). The actual opening is odd shaped and refreshing your memory will help ensure well placed holes.


*Note: I had already drilled a hole in this plug previously with the intent of running a power line back to my trailer wiring, but that went unused as I went with a different strategy. I replaced the hard-plastic grommet with a rubber one from one of the gauge kits. I ran the vacuum tube through this one. For the Wideband (AFR) wiring, I used a larger grommet I had lying around. I was able to insert the large plug by reorienting the plug to be in line with the wiring. 




Also Note: If you know what other items you need to run to the engine bay, now is a good time to make the layout decisions. While you could just put one big grommet, I would consider multiple smaller ones*


----------

